# Feeding frenzy slowing?



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

LGS had a few AR's on the shelf (lower end models) and a big box of 30 round .223 magazines selling for $30 ea. Now, if I can get a few thousand more rounds I'll be all set.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

An Indianapolis craigslist ad had 500 rounds of 55gr .223 Wolf for $400. I'm glad I got what I did, when I did. I didn't see any of this craziness coming, just got a deal I couldn't resist.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Feeding slowing, really?



> Now, if I can get a few thousand more rounds I'll be all set.


:lol:

As soon as word gets out, those ARs will be gone. With the threat of legislation having now been introduced, whether it has a chance to pass or not, I think we are at least 4-6 months away from the market returning to norms and stocked shelves. The panic buying has caused more panic buying. Guys like me who don't need 5k rounds of 9mm on hand, but like to have 250-400 perhaps, are finding it hard to replace, so I am now buying a box or two when I find it, but wouldn't have bought it if the market was like it was the past summer, knowing it will be on the shelf when I want it. It will take months for that to sort out.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> Feeding slowing, really?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> As soon as word gets out, those ARs will be gone. With the threat of legislation having now been introduced, whether it has a chance to pass or not, I think we are at least 4-6 months away from the market returning to norms and stocked shelves. The panic buying has caused more panic buying. Guys like me who don't need 5k rounds of 9mm on hand, but like to have 250-400 perhaps, are finding it hard to replace, so I am now buying a box or two when I find it, but wouldn't have bought it if the market was like it was the past summer, knowing it will be on the shelf when I want it. It will take months for that to sort out.


 

Yup, and I am glad that I stocked up last year so I don't have to worry about having .223 and .22LR ammo for a spring prairie dog hunt that is planned.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I guess that my point was NOT that the shortage is over by any means, just that with some patience (and looking around), you can find some stuff. Yes, you may have to get on a list but there are some AR's and magazines showing up in stores. Again, this seems to be the case at my LGS. You'll notice that the title of this thread is a question - just wondering if others are seeing the same.

You compare what I mention above with the couple of weeks after Newtown and it IS better already. Sure, prices will probably re-set at a higher rate but that's driven by supply and demand. As long as some are willing to pay it, the manufacturers and retailers will charge it.

Just my opinion that NO ONE needs to pay $2,000 for a Bushy or $50 for a magazine.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

It will never be what it was. Prior to 2008 I could buy 9mm range ammo for 60/500. It then went to 80 or more per 500 after the election in 2008 and never really came down all that much. At the beginning of last year a good price was 100/500. At the beginning of last year I was still buying xm193 for 150/500 delivered. After the dust settles in a year the new standard price will probably be around 225-250/500. I think prices will come off their highs in a year or two as ammo becomes widely available again, but it won't be at levels they were last year. As for ARs and similar rifles as well as magazines, that will depend on what happens by the end of the year with any new gun laws. No laws - prices go down, new bans - who knows?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

My BIL has a handfull of 30 rd mags he purchased post Newton for $35 and he has them listed for $50 each. He's having trouble finding takers and now is hoping he can at least get the $35 each that he paid for them. It is definitely slowing. I still see a bunch of AR's for double the price + but the takers are not coming very fast. I think those that truly wanted in and price was not a concern, got theirs. Now it is folks that still want one, but are hesitant at current prices. 

Ammo? We will be dealing with the fallout of this for many, many months. And the problem will be that since this run is not the first of its kind, people won't forget so easily. So the guy that might normally by 2-3 boxes, will now buy a case.....or he will buy every box on the shelf that he can afford that day and the cycle will continue. 
I know that I will be raising my par levels on ammo because I want to be able to shoot often enough and not have to worry about running dry on ammo or reloading componants. And there will be thousands doing the same thing.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

slowing???........I don't think so; not with all the antigun rhetoric in the news these days.....can't open a paper or flip a switch and find some bit of negative news re: guns, gun owners, black rifles, ect.....they (the media & current administration) are doing their best to keep the topic alive and well in the minds of an ignorant populous with a short attention span. 
I think it will take 2-3 YEARS before things slow down, depending on how the elections go in the next two years......we saw the backlass from the 1984 AWB....I'm hoping for something similar (but not counting on it).
.....and keep this in mind: All it takes is for another incident like what happened at Sandy Hook to get the ball rolling again, with even more support for antigun measures by an ignorant populous.
Personally, I think you just got lucky & were in the right place at the right time........congrats and enjoy your good fortune!


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

You guys are complaining about your AR stuff, try finding ANYTHING for a FAL. Parts, magazines, .308 ammo, if you find it it's through the roof.:rant: FRANK


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Bonz 54 said:


> You guys are complaining about your AR stuff, try finding ANYTHING for a FAL. Parts, magazines, .308 ammo, if you find it it's through the roof.:rant: FRANK


 
ammo is indeed cost prohibitive. 

that is precisely why I am trying to trade my Cetme for something else that I already have in another caliber.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It is getting real hard to find ammo and reloading components. Panic buying has dried up supplies. I know that it will impact my range time this year. I am afraid that high prices will be the new normal. 

I saw a CL ad for a brick of 22lr for $50. I am glad I stocked up when it was under $10. MGO had an ad for a Bushy for only a few hundred bucks shy of what I can buy a Les Baer AR for. Wishful thinking on someones part.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

MGO is worse than Gunbroker or Armslist right now. Some of those folks have a screw loose.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

What's a MGO


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

People are asking some ridiculous prices but most are not getting than.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

It's definitely settling down from what it was, but it's still pretty bad. My guess is that if all the legislation falls flat (Let's all hope ) then there are going to be a lot of like new AR's, mags and ammo on the market at the same time as a surge from manufacturers that have increased capacity just in time for decreased demand.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> Feeding slowing, really?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> As soon as word gets out, those ARs will be gone. With the threat of legislation having now been introduced, whether it has a chance to pass or not, I think we are at least 4-6 months away from the market returning to norms and stocked shelves. The panic buying has caused more panic buying. Guys like me who don't need 5k rounds of 9mm on hand, but like to have 250-400 perhaps, are finding it hard to replace, so I am now buying a box or two when I find it, but wouldn't have bought it if the market was like it was the past summer, knowing it will be on the shelf when I want it. It will take months for that to sort out.


There's been talk also about the possibility they'll slap a tax on ammo, as much as .25 per round. Just like Obamacare, if it's a "tax", It just might hold up in the SCOTUS as not being an infringement. They already have Pittman, Transfer and sales taxes. A lifetime supply, if used frugally just might be a good investment.
Let our kids buy their own and pay the taxes just like we're doing with the dept and deficit... (insert tongue in cheek smiley here)


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Bucket-Back said:


> What's a MGO


Michigan gun owners dot com


----------



## Andy K (Oct 24, 2005)

Zofchak said:


> It's definitely settling down from what it was, but it's still pretty bad. My guess is that if all the legislation falls flat (Let's all hope ) then there are going to be a lot of like new AR's, mags and ammo on the market at the same time as a surge from manufacturers that have increased capacity just in time for decreased demand.


I hope your right!


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

I have no problem getting Democrat approved weapons or ammo.










Summary of Feinstein's bill.....

http://www.feinstein.senate.gov/public/index.cfm/assault-weapons-ban-summary

Assault Weapons Ban of 2013
Mass shootings in Newtown, Aurora, and Tucson have demonstrated all too clearly the need to regulate military-style assault weapons and high capacity ammunition magazines. These weapons allow a gunman to fire a large number of rounds quickly and without having to reload.
The legislation bans the sale, transfer, manufacturing and importation of:
All semiautomatic rifles that can accept a detachable magazine and have at least one military feature: pistol grip; forward grip; folding, telescoping, or detachable stock; grenade launcher or rocket launcher; barrel shroud; or threaded barrel.
All semiautomatic pistols that can accept a detachable magazine and have at least one military feature: threaded barrel; second pistol grip; barrel shroud; capacity to accept a detachable magazine at some location outside of the pistol grip; or semiautomatic version of an automatic firearm.
All semiautomatic rifles and handguns that have a fixed magazine with the capacity to accept more than 10 rounds.
All semiautomatic shotguns that have a folding, telescoping, or detachable stock; pistol grip; fixed magazine with the capacity to accept more than 5 rounds; ability to accept a detachable magazine; forward grip; grenade launcher or rocket launcher; or shotgun with a revolving cylinder.
All ammunition feeding devices (magazines, strips, and drums) capable of accepting more than 10 rounds.
157 specifically-named firearms (listed at the end of this document).
The legislation excludes the following weapons from the bill:
Any weapon that is lawfully possessed at the date of the bills enactment;
Any firearm manually operated by a bolt, pump, lever or slide action;
Assault weapons used by military, law enforcement, and retired law enforcement; and
Antique weapons.
The legislation protects hunting and sporting firearms:
The bill excludes 2,258 legitimate hunting and sporting rifles and shotguns by specific make and model.

The legislation strengthens the 1994 Assault Weapons Ban and state bans by:
Moving from a 2-characteristic test to a 1-characteristic test.
The bill also makes the ban harder to evade by eliminating the easy-to-remove bayonet mounts and flash suppressors from the characteristics test.
Banning dangerous aftermarket modifications and workarounds.
Bump or slide fire stocks, which are modified stocks that enable semi-automatic weapons to fire at rates similar to fully automatic machine guns.
So-called bullet buttons that allow the rapid replacement of ammunition magazines, frequently used as a workaround to prohibitions on detachable magazines.
Thumbhole stocks, a type of stock that was created as a workaround to avoid prohibitions on pistol grips.
Adding a ban on the importation of assault weapons and large-capacity magazines.
Eliminating the 10-year sunset that allowed the original federal ban to expire.
The legislation addresses the millions of assault weapons and large-capacity magazines currently in existence by:
Requiring a background check on all sales or transfers of a grandfathered assault weapon.
This background check can be run through the FBI or, if a state chooses, initiated with a state agency, as with the existing background check system.
Prohibiting the sale or transfer of large-capacity ammunition feeding devices lawfully possessed on the date of enactment of the bill.
Allowing states and localities to use federal Byrne JAG grant funds to conduct a voluntary buy-back program for grandfathered assault weapons and large-capacity ammunition feeding devices.
Imposing a safe storage requirement for grandfathered firearms, to keep them away from prohibited persons.
Requiring that assault weapons and large-capacity ammunition feeding devices manufactured after the date of the bills enactment be engraved with the serial number and date of manufacture of the weapon.

List of Firearms Prohibited by Name
Rifles: All AK types, including the following: AK, AK47, AK47S, AK74, AKM, AKS, ARM, MAK90, MISR, NHM90, NHM91, Rock River Arms LAR47, SA85, SA93, Vector Arms AK47, VEPR, WASR10, and WUM, IZHMASH Saiga AK, MAADI AK47 and ARM, Norinco 56S, 56S2, 84S, and 86S, Poly Technologies AK47 and AKS; All AR types, including the following: AR10, AR15, Armalite M15 22LR Carbine, Armalite M15T, Barrett REC7, Beretta AR70, Bushmaster ACR, Bushmaster Carbon 15, Bushmaster MOE series, Bushmaster XM15, Colt Match Target Rifles, DoubleStar AR rifles, DPMS Tactical Rifles, Heckler & Koch MR556, Olympic Arms, Remington R15 rifles, Rock River Arms LAR15, Sig Sauer SIG516 rifles, Smith & Wesson M&P15 Rifles, Stag Arms AR rifles, Sturm, Ruger & Co. SR556 rifles; Barrett M107A1; Barrett M82A1; Beretta CX4 Storm; Calico Liberty Series; CETME Sporter; Daewoo K1, K2, Max 1, Max 2, AR 100, and AR 110C; Fabrique Nationale/FN Herstal FAL, LAR, 22 FNC, 308 Match, L1A1 Sporter, PS90, SCAR, and FS2000; Feather Industries AT9; Galil Model AR and Model ARM; Hi-Point Carbine; HK91, HK93, HK94, HKPSG1 and HK USC; Kel-Tec Sub2000, SU16, and RFB; SIG AMT, SIG PE57, Sig Sauer SG 550, and Sig Sauer SG 551; Springfield Armory SAR48; Steyr AUG; Sturm, Ruger Mini-14 Tactical Rife M14/20CF; All Thompson rifles, including the following: Thompson M1SB, Thompson T1100D, Thompson T150D, Thompson T1B, Thompson T1B100D, Thompson T1B50D, Thompson T1BSB, Thompson T1C, Thompson T1D, Thompson T1SB, Thompson T5, Thompson T5100D, Thompson TM1, Thompson TM1C; UMAREX UZI Rifle; UZI Mini Carbine, UZI Model A Carbine, and UZI Model B Carbine; Valmet M62S, M71S, and M78; Vector Arms UZI Type; Weaver Arms Nighthawk; Wilkinson Arms Linda Carbine.
Pistols: All AK47 types, including the following: Centurion 39 AK pistol, Draco AK47 pistol, HCR AK47 pistol, IO Inc. Hellpup AK47 pistol, Krinkov pistol, Mini Draco AK47 pistol, Yugo Krebs Krink pistol; All AR15 types, including the following: American Spirit AR15 pistol, Bushmaster Carbon 15 pistol, DoubleStar Corporation AR pistol, DPMS AR15 pistol, Olympic Arms AR15 pistol, Rock River Arms LAR 15 pistol; Calico Liberty pistols; DSA SA58 PKP FAL pistol; Encom MP9 and MP45; Heckler & Koch model SP-89 pistol; Intratec AB10, TEC22 Scorpion, TEC9, and TECDC9; Kel-Tec PLR 16 pistol; The following MAC types: MAC10, MAC11; Masterpiece Arms MPA A930 Mini Pistol, MPA460 Pistol, MPA Tactical Pistol, and MPA Mini Tactical Pistol; Military Armament Corp. Ingram M11, Velocity Arms VMAC; Sig Sauer P556 pistol; Sites Spectre; All Thompson types, including the following: Thompson TA510D, Thompson TA5; All UZI types, including: Micro-UZI.
Shotguns: Franchi LAW12 and SPAS 12; All IZHMASH Saiga 12 types, including the following: IZHMASH Saiga 12, IZHMASH Saiga 12S, IZHMASH Saiga 12S EXP01, IZHMASH Saiga 12K, IZHMASH Saiga 12K030, IZHMASH Saiga 12K040 Taktika; Streetsweeper; Striker 12.
Belt-fed semiautomatic firearms: All belt-fed semiautomatic firearms including TNW M2HB.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

I doubt Fiensteins bill is going to go anywhere, nowhere near the support needed in the Senate and it would die a quick death in the house. It's pretty easy to poke holes in due to the arbitrary nature. Ban's "scary looking" semi-auto's but specifically exempts others like the Ruger mini 30 that can take high cap detachable mags, simply because it has a wood stock and no pistol grip. Silly stuff that will be easy to refute.


----------

